# Youth Hunt



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I had the pleasurer of accompanying my grandson on his first goose hunt. My son and him meet me at the field this morning two hours before shooting time and he was bright eyed and ready to go despite the rain and the early hour. He eagerly helped set up the A frame blind and three and a half dozen decoys. The first flock came in and he missed three times and the tears started (his) his dad and I assured him that won't be the last ones he misses. I quickly pointed out how many I miss. Next flock only one miss. But the next flock paid the price he not only got his first goose he got his first DOUBLE. Grampa was proud, my turn for the tears. It didn't take long for another group to come but to far they were at 20 yards walking around next ones were closer and he got number 3 he thought it was running and shoot it again and took out 2 decoys :2guns:


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Boil the decoys in beer n onions they taste just fine Congrats and theres more birds to be missed


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

lol I'll let him know that. I am looking forward to him missing more and him seeing how many I miss. lol


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice! Some bacon wrapped goose in the near future? We'd always do bacon wrapped goose chunks with Vandalia onion and portobello mushrooms. I got my homer Simpson drooling face going!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

ducknut141 said:


> I had the pleasurer of accompanying my grandson on his first goose hunt. My son and him meet me at the field this morning two hours before shooting time and he was bright eyed and ready to go despite the rain and the early hour. He eagerly helped set up the A frame blind and three and a half dozen decoys. The first flock came in and he missed three times and the tears started (his) his dad and I assured him that won't be the last ones he misses. I quickly pointed out how many I miss. Next flock only one miss. But the next flock paid the price he not only got his first goose he got his first DOUBLE. Grampa was proud my turn for the tears. It didn't take long for another group to come but to far they were at 20 yards walking around next ones were closer and he got number 3 he thought it was running and shoot it again and took out 2 decoys :2guns:


You are one lucky grandpa!! You got a new hunting partner that certainly remember this day FOREVER!! It's what "legacy" is built on.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds like a great hunt!
He’s definitely not the first or only one to take out a deke or 2....that makes it even more memorable ....remember that time you......


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

LOL. Nope my daughter in law was told if she shoots anymore she will start paying for them . I'm glad most of my floaters are foam filled she put 53 holes in 1 goose floater


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Goose fajitas get my vote


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice story, and memories that are going to last him for a lifetime. it doesn't get any better than this. congrats to the both of you. and kudos for getting another young man started.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats! You guys will have a memorable season!!!

My kid didn't want to go this weekend. She's been out twice in previous years and hasn't hit anything yet. Hoping she goes at least once this season.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

bdawg said:


> Congrats! You guys will have a memorable season!!!
> 
> My kid didn't want to go this weekend. She's been out twice in previous years and hasn't hit anything yet. Hoping she goes at least once this season.


DN..now thats flat azz cool..That what its all about!!


----------

